# Monotuning tires



## rcguy2477 (Jun 12, 2003)

This thread is for Monotuning tires. www.monotuning.com

35 shore tires were recently released
37-40-42 shores available also

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


www.monotuning.com
www.Downeyhobby.com


----------

